# Dolph Lundgren



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

A great actor

whats he doing now what is his latest project?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

He has two upcoming movies, according to the IMDb:

Detention
Alien Agent


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 23, 2003)

Dolph may be a lot of things, but "a great actor" is not one of them.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Dolph may be a lot of things, but "a great actor" is not one of them. *



He was a good Martial Artist though :asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 23, 2003)

I would imagine so.  I liked his movies, too.  But I have low standards.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 23, 2003)

He was Knockdown Karate Champ when he was just a Green Belt or something wasnt he?  Thats pretty good in my mind


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

maybe great actor was the wrong term,,,,

HOW ABOUT CULT LEGEND


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 24, 2003)

If acting like a block of wood was the epitome of great acting, then Dolph would be the best.

Cthulhu


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *He was Knockdown Karate Champ when he was just a Green Belt or something wasnt he?  Thats pretty good in my mind  *



Yes he was. I cant remember the rank he had, but he did Kokyushinkai in Sweden and was rather good at it. They though he could be the next Europian champion, but he turned to acting instead.

/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

hahahaha

no seriously

i think he had a 3rd dan but this is going back 10years maybe hes a 4th now??????

anybody got info on this

you know if hes got a official site??


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

the write up on his latest movie detention looks awsome cant wait


----------



## gravity (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Dolph may be a lot of things, but "a great actor" is not one of them. *



.:rofl: hahaha I couldn't agree more. I think he learned Kyokushin while he did Uni in Sydney....he probably trained somewhere else too.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

i remeber seeing a old copy of australasian fighting arts and dolph was on the cover in his GI
ill go to the second hand book shop this weekend to see if its still there


----------



## Kirves (Jun 24, 2003)

I read somewhere that he was 4th dan now, don't remember where I read it though. He often visits the Scandinavian Kyokushin camps when time and career permits.

Also, he has announced that he will quit acting to spend more time with his family. Which is a shame, IMO, because lately he's been making better films too...


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

He was the European Heavyweight Kickboxing Champion for 2 years.


----------

